# Best ATV in order?



## Cole Henry (Nov 22, 2013)

I am in the market for a new four wheeler and I do not know much about them, trying to do a little research. Please list these four wheelers in "your opinion" the best order with the best quality being at the top of the list. I will be looking for a 350-500 cc 4x4 size wise. I also am on a budget so will be considering price also. Any help will be appreciated.

1) Honda
2)Suzuki
3)Yamaha
4)Kawasaki
5)Polaris
6)Arctic Cat


----------



## rockinwrangler (Nov 22, 2013)

Cole Henry said:


> I am in the market for a new four wheeler and I do not know much about them, trying to do a little research. Please list these four wheelers in "your opinion" the best order with the best quality being at the top of the list. I will be looking for a 350-500 cc 4x4 size wise. I also am on a budget so will be considering price also. Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> 1) Honda
> 2)Suzuki
> ...



You may want to specify what the atv will be used for mostly...  That will have a lot to do with the order they fall in...  ex..  Hunting, Farming, OffRoading, casual riding...

I have owned 3 on the list and my choice would be:

1. Artic Cat
2. Polaris
3. Kawasaki
4. Yamaha
5. Honda
6. Suzuki

Really IMO, the top 3 on my list are all pretty much equal... the Artic Cat 400 Auto 4x4 I had was the best ride of the 3..  just my opinion... The Polaris Sportsman 500 is another great ATV..


----------



## Bobby Jackson (Nov 22, 2013)

Im a Honda fan so I would list them first but I only ride mine for recreation ..

but I think the folks who actually use their machines daily and count many times their lives on a machine generally agree that Polaris is first choice.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 22, 2013)

1) Arctic Cat
2) Polaris
3) Yamaha
4) Honda

Never had any experience on Kawasaki or Suzuki.

Love the Cat, power, torque, and great ground clearance.


----------



## southernman13 (Nov 22, 2013)

Arctic cats have or did have zuke engines. Polaris are the worst I've seen through friends that have had them, no personal experience.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Honda..all day long


----------



## 660griz (Nov 22, 2013)

Went through this years ago. 
I wanted selectable 2x4, 4x4, and diff lock. Ground clearance, power, dependability, 4 wheel engine braking, disc brakes, and availability of dealers/services. 

I went with a Yamaha. 

Polaris didn't have "3 wheel drive" it was either all 4 wheels or 2 wheel drive. They didn't have 4 wheel engine braking. (Unless you did some funky trick before heading down the hill) Honda still had drum brakes and no true 4 wheel drive, Kawasaki had most but ground clearance was lacking and the drive belt used a funky electric motor. Arctic Cat had it all but, no dealers near me. Can't remember why I ruled out Suzuki. 

Anyway, that was around 12 years ago. Still have my Griz and have only changed the oil. It has not been babied.  If/when I get another ATV or UTV, it will probably be a Yamaha.


----------



## Broncobird (Nov 22, 2013)

Honda first Polaris last from my experience.


----------



## dixiejacket (Nov 22, 2013)

*Atv*

I have only owned two brands, Honda and Yamaha.  Right now I have a Honda and when I replace it, will go back to Yamaha.

Most Honda owners are very loyal but I had a much better experience with the Yamaha than I have had with the Honda.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 22, 2013)

*Honda*

Wouldnt even consider any other brand.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 22, 2013)

Broncobird said:


> Honda first Polaris last from my experience.



What he said!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 22, 2013)

Don't know about the modern machines, but notice who dominates in older machines still in service.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Honda

Honda

Honda


----------



## joey1919 (Nov 22, 2013)

Honda was the best machine for years so there's a lot of brand loyalty. my list would go like

1 Yamaha
2 Honda/Suzuki/Kawasaki...end of list

Polaris has great marketing. I don't see many old Polaris machines for sale. good friend is a Honda trained tech but Polaris is his favorite brand, they keep money in his pocket


----------



## sowega hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Honda
Honda and
Honda.
Nuff said


----------



## Cole Henry (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks guys. It will mainly just be used to get me from point a to b on my lease since it has very narrow rough roads that my truck is getting destroyed on. No food plot work or anything so I don't need the biggest machine but definitely want 4 4 with the slick clay. Thanks again


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 24, 2013)

got a 2000 Honda 400 forman  o problems 13 years old and dosnt leak or burn a drop of oil  they are the best!!!!!!! I have had other brands too but none compare!


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 25, 2013)

I started out with a Honda big red before 4wheelers were even introduced, since then I've owned just about one of each brand, and I prefer by far the Arctic Cat.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 25, 2013)

Probably any ATV will do. I have found the number one weakest link on most ATVs are the tires. Stock tires usually suck. Get some good tires that match the terrain you are going to ride and even a Honda will get you there.


----------



## BigHutch (Dec 18, 2013)

Yamaha.

You get the "reliability" of Honda with all the features that Honda lacks.

ETA: I've had plenty of Honda's, Yamaha's and Polaris's.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Dec 18, 2013)

My '02 Honda Foreman has been used and abused! It is still going strong and I could not justify a new one, but I would replace it with another Honda!


----------



## Makeithappen01 (Dec 18, 2013)

Check out the Honda rancher good entry level 4x4 at a decent price.I have had them all over the years except the artic cat.All of them were good and dependable except the Polaris.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 18, 2013)

Why does everyone have to be haters on Polaris? I started with a 2 stroke polaris back in the early 90s. I traded for a sportsman 500, traded that for a sportsman 700, traded that for a ranger 6x6, traded that for a rzr. Never had any problems with any of them. Matter of fact, on trail rides, my machine was usually the one pulling everything else out.


----------



## Timberchicken (Dec 18, 2013)

1. honda
2. yamaha
stops there


----------



## rospaw (Dec 19, 2013)

jesnic said:


> Why does everyone have to be haters on Polaris? I started with a 2 stroke polaris back in the early 90s. I traded for a sportsman 500, traded that for a sportsman 700, traded that for a ranger 6x6, traded that for a rzr. Never had any problems with any of them. Matter of fact, on trail rides, my machine was usually the one pulling everything else out.



I agree with you 
Ive had Honda, yamaha and polaris. I am hard on a four wheeler. We do alot of 80 mile rides in the ga/al/tn area. My foreman is good for a putter kind of person that stays on the trails. It is a good work horse. But a polaris rides better, more ground clearance, better 4wd sys just and all around better machine. I sold an 05 i bought new with 3200 hard miles on it. Repairs were a o ring in the front hub, brake pads, 1 drive belt and the push button for the 4wd. Maybe 350.00 in parts. Honda parts are twice as much as polaris parts.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 19, 2013)

I am pushing 6500 miles on my rzr. Runs great, never a hiccup. I did have to replace the battery. As for comfort, there is no better machine. Polaris sportsmans have the largest softest seats, power to spare, 4 wd drive is actually 4wd. Ground clearance is second to none. I still have an 05 2wd 330 that runs like new. It just doesn't get ridden much because of the rzr in the stable.
To the OP, what do most of your buds ride? If you follow suit, you will probably be better off.


----------



## 021 (Dec 19, 2013)

Timberchicken said:


> 1. honda
> 2. yamaha
> stops there



Beat me to it.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 19, 2013)

Honda for me, will buy nothing else.


----------



## LazarusOfGeorgia (Dec 19, 2013)

Whatever ATV you order try your best to run non-ethanol gas in it.  

I'm a Honda man myself...


----------



## mikey1297 (Dec 20, 2013)

1- Can am

Wouldn't consider anything else.


----------



## watermedic (Dec 21, 2013)

mikey1297 said:


> 1- can am
> 
> wouldn't consider anything else.



x2!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 21, 2013)

From my experience Arctic cats are a piece of excrement.   I had a 250 and the thing was a cold natured female dog brand new.  It would never start right, idle right and it was a slow turtle.  I've had 2 Hondas and they can't be beat IMO.  Start everytime!


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 21, 2013)

mikey1297 said:


> 1- Can am
> 
> Wouldn't consider anything else.



I would buy a can Am if they weren't as much as a new car.  They are really fond of their product.  Plus they are Canadian eh.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 21, 2013)

jesnic said:


> Why does everyone have to be haters on Polaris? I started with a 2 stroke polaris back in the early 90s. I traded for a sportsman 500, traded that for a sportsman 700, traded that for a ranger 6x6, traded that for a rzr. Never had any problems with any of them. Matter of fact, on trail rides, my machine was usually the one pulling everything else out.


Arctic cat and Polaris should stick to snow mobiles in my opinion.  And I feel opinionated out in the deer woods right now!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just picked up an early 90's Kawasaki Bayou 300.  The little thing is a gem.  Once ChadF helps me get that leaky carb fixed, there will be no stopping her...purrs like a kitten.

I can't speak for newer Kawasaki's of course.


----------



## TyGeR (Dec 24, 2013)

I would have to go with a Yamaha,  they are very durable and hold up very well.  I would put Polaris and Honda as a tie for 2nd place.  I have an older Yamaha wolverine 4x4 350 that just wont die.  I keep the fluids changed if I get into any heavy mud or water and it keeps on ticking.  My wife also has a Yamaha Rhino that we do a lot of trail riding/mudding with.  With all of these, doing normal maintenance will make them last a long time.  But from what you described wanting one for, any of them will do.  I bought my 350 for the same thing, just to use for hunting, but as time has went on I find I do a good bit of trail riding with it.  I would suggest sticking with something between a 350 and 450 if you will be useing it by yourself and in areas that you could get stuck in.  The smaller/lighter ATV is easer to grab and jerk around or to winch out if you get bogged down in the mud.  Once you start getting to these 500 to 800 its ruff for one person to to do much with them if you get them stuck.

GL with your search.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 3, 2014)

No problems with my 03 Foreman although I will say I'm not a fan of the electric shift on the handlebar. On the other hand it pretty much lives in my garage 95 percent of the time ... comes out about 3-4 times a year around the yard LOL


----------



## one hogman (May 18, 2014)

Honda, then Yamaha, Had a Yamaha 13 years , the Honda for over 12 and it still runs as good as day one, just batteries and Tires is all I have spent, Hard to beat. Also Honda is #1 on resale value if you don't think so, just check Craig's list


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 18, 2014)

In my opinion, in order of quality, :

Honda

...then the rest.


Going by your criteria, the Honda Rancher 420 4x4 is a good choice. Very dependable bike. I had the previous model the 350 rancher from 2000 to 2013, the still sold it as a good running bike. It didn't have the mileage display on that model so I don't know the miles, but I went thru 4 sets do handle bar grips on it during that time.

The other bike I'd recommend, is the Honda 500 foreman 4x4. I currently own 2 of them, one for me and one for my son. These bikes are heavier duty, and IMO the best utility workhorse on the market. 

I'd compare both bikes and prices on these two.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (May 19, 2014)

1.  Honda
2.  Kawasaki
Other?? 

 Not Sure-Have had great success with both which includes 2 Kawasaki's over the years.


----------



## cmfireman (May 19, 2014)

My 07' Rancher 420 4x4 is going strong with nothing but oil changes. 

A friend just bought a '12 Rancher 420 Auto/ESP. That thing is nice to cruise on and not worry about changing gears, and when you want to change just flip a switch.


----------



## tcoker (May 22, 2014)

I love the narrowminded folks.

It does depend on what your riding style, I tend to not be very hard on mine. In 29 years I've owned exactly 3 four wheelers, one of which I just got. First an 1985 Kawasaki Bayou 185, still cranks and runs but started knocking about 2 years ago, just sold it for $250. 2001 Yamaha 400 4x2, no complaints, has great ground clearance and is reliable, still runs fine. Just got a 2012 Polaris 550 xp and here's why:

- 11"+ ground clearance
- auto (first to use the CVT belts that 90% of the others use now)
- selectable 4x4, so you keep the turn radius and have 4x4 if need
- IRS (4 wheel independent susupension)
- EFI (starts cold, warm whatever no carb to tune or clean)
- EPS (electronic power steering,don't need it at all,but it's nice)
- Lock and Ride accesories

It just made more sense to me to get the most standard features for the best price.

I'd buy another Yamaha or Honda or Kawaski or Polaris or Artic Cat or whatever. Well maybe not a Can-Am they are super proud of those things. 

I drive a GMC and would buy a Ford or Chevy or Toyota if it had everything what I was looking for.

I love the guys that say "... that electrical stuff (power steering/automatic/Electric Shift/EFI/push button 4x4/ whatever) is just stuff to tear up..." but then see them get in their trucks with A/C, pwr windows/locks/cruise/stereo's/NAVI/sunroofs/etc. Cracks me up, I wouldn't dream of getting another vehicle if it didn't have A/C or pwr windows and things that have basically become standard now.


----------



## triple play (May 24, 2014)

Yamaha for me-Kodiak and Rhino.


----------



## Cole Henry (May 30, 2014)

Update:  Ended up going with a used Honda Rancher 06 350.


----------



## Chase4556 (Jun 12, 2014)

jbird1 said:


> Just picked up an early 90's Kawasaki Bayou 300.  The little thing is a gem.  Once ChadF helps me get that leaky carb fixed, there will be no stopping her...purrs like a kitten.
> 
> I can't speak for newer Kawasaki's of course.



Guy we hunted with had one. I believe it was like a 93? He had it all the way up to 2005 and that thing was the best quad I have ever seen. We had an '02 Prarie 650. Awesome bike, no issues in the 10 years we owned it. Same guy who had the bayou had a brute force 750("04 maybe?). Our main issue we encountered up there were dead batteries due to us going months at a time without starting them. That bayou? Started up every time without fail. If the battery did somehow die, one pull on the pullstart and it fired up. You got a great quad right there.


Anyway, my list would be:
Kawasaki
Yamaha
Arctic Cat

We just flat out never had any issues with our kawasaki quads. I dogged the heck out of ours, and it always ran like a top. I did regular maintenance like diff oils, brakes, plugs, ran fuel treatments now and then. We changed the original belt in 2009 because it finally started slipping, once I did that, she was back to pulling the front wheels up like it did on day one. And again, I dogged the crud out of that quad. Off road parks, hauling booty around the property, pulling up stumps. I did it all.


----------

